# Now these people are crazy what there paying



## Brandon/kelly (Oct 3, 2012)

These eBay users are nuts both auctions $600.00, and still climbing dang. There is no way they are going to get there money back in these 2 auctions that's so far $10.00 a cpu chip in each auction.

Id say it's someone who knows very little about recovery, or has more money than they know what to do with. Hey I'll take some all you can give me.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/221130605411?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649



http://www.ebay.com/itm/150910414856?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


Some people has more money than they do brains I guess!


----------



## element47.5 (Oct 3, 2012)

You'll see many newbies come on this forum with their materials and lots of questions and it's quite often that the recommendation is made to sell them on ebay rather than start up a processing lab and deal with the chemicals, fumes, safety gear, and wastes. Even many highly experienced members of this forum have performed the calculations on what they can sell their boards and raw escrap (in particular) for, and decide to go the ebay (or boardsort or equivalent) route. An important consideration is, how much of this material do you have, do you expect to get in the future, and can the non-optional investment in safety gear and glassware be amortized over a one-time lot...or not. This is somewhat tedious work, the materials are not that cheap, and there's always the risk you'll break a piece of glassware and spill your values in the dirt.


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 4, 2012)

Based upon the feedback of (2) of one of the bidders on one of the auctions,
there may be schill bidding going on driving the price up. Call me cynical
but those chips are overpriced. 8)


----------



## element47.5 (Oct 4, 2012)

> there may be schill bidding going on driving the price up.



Despite ebay's prohibition on same, I've seen plenty of this. Just let the auction go by.


----------

